# Paint and Rust



## SirMike1983 (Aug 7, 2008)

Does anyone here have a preferred method of filling in pits and rust holes in a paint job? I normally don't do touch ups, but this bike has a number of unoriginal parts to begin with, and probably could benefit from filling the pits with paint once I get the rust out.

So what are your preferred methods of getting rust off a paint job, and what paints do you prefer to fill in the hole after you've gotten rid of the rust? Are automotive paints preferred, or do people use oil-based model-type enamels or what? Nail polish?

I'm staying away from "spray job" since none of my damage spots are that big. How about paint pens and mini brushes?

Thanks
___________


----------



## partsguy (Aug 13, 2008)

I can tell you the cure IF I get pics of the damage.


----------



## Ernie Baily (Aug 18, 2008)

*Painting the frame & fork*

I'm considering powdercoating the frame of my early 30's Wards/Hawthorne Motorbike. Is this a good way to restore the frame & fork?


----------



## sensor (Aug 21, 2008)

rubbing compound to get rid of most of the rust... then glaze and then cleaner wax
as for the paint touch up...you could get away with nail polish(if its a close match to your color if not you can use model paints*the enamel ones*) just brush it on,let dry,brush on again,let dry again until about 1/16" above the paint on the frame...let dry over night then color sand(with water and 1000-1500 grit sand paper) the nail polish down level to the paint and do the compound,glaze,wax and youre golden


----------



## Travis (Sep 6, 2008)

Ernie-

I just had my Higgins Flightliner powder coated, and I LOVE the results. I'm not restoring, I'm customizing; so recreating the original wasn't a concern. I had some really pitted and rusty chromed parts, so I had them powder-coated silver, and they look great! Perfect for what I needed, and the parts gleam.

Disclaimer: I'm a newb, so what I did might be heresy for some folks!


----------



## maysorum (Sep 14, 2008)

Sensor -

What kind of rubbing compound do you use to remove rust from paint??


----------

